# Turbo power on NX1600??



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

I want to put a turbo on my NX1600 Twin Cam 90 HP (carburator, NOT injection), manual shift 5 gears.
Does anybody know if this is possible and if so, were do I get a turbo-kit, and what else is needed? Does a turbo kit include an intercooler. Do i need a new exhaust manufold to bold on the turbo?? Can my clutch handle the power because it's a manual??

Hope you can help me out...
Cheerzz


----------

